# Umlaute bei SMB-Mounts

## BlackEye

Hi Leute,

mir fällt da gerade auf, dass ich bei meinen SMB-Mounts keine Umlaute habe.  Lokal auf der Maschine wo der Sambaserver läuft sind alle Umlaute vorhanden. Nur über Samba scheinen die nicht zu kommen. Werden immer durch ein ? ersetzt.

Ich hab in die smb.conf schon die Optionen

```
   character set = ISO8859-1

   client code page = 850
```

eingetragen. Allerdings ohne Erfolg. Hat noch jemand einen guten Tipp?

Gruß,

Martin

----------

## mondauge

Welche SAMBA Version verwendest du denn? Ich hab mal gelesen, dass in der 2.x Version ein Bug sein soll, der die Umlaute nicht richtig anzeigt (laut KDE Buqtracker ist dieser Bug auch dafür verantwortlich, dass beim Zugriff auf smb shares über smb:// keine shares angezeigt werden, die Umlaute enthalten). Bei Samba 3.0 soll das entgültig behoben sein. Ich hab daher mal die aktuelle 3.0 beta installiert und da tritt das Umlautenproblem nicht mehr auf.

----------

## BlackEye

also ich hab z.Zt. die 2.2.8a insalliert. Sowohl auf dem Server, als auch auf dem Client auf dem ich mounte. Wo sollte ich denn Deiner Meinung nach die 3er Version installieren? Auf dem Server oder auf dem Client?

aber komisch find ich das schon, dass es da Umlautprobleme gibt bei einer so späten Version. Diese Umlautprobleme scheint es echt viel zu geben bei Samba :/

----------

## dertobi123

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> also ich hab z.Zt. die 2.2.8a insalliert. Sowohl auf dem Server, als auch auf dem Client auf dem ich mounte.

 

Also reines Linux-Netzwerk? Warum nimmst du dann nicht nfs?

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Wo sollte ich denn Deiner Meinung nach die 3er Version installieren? Auf dem Server oder auf dem Client?

 

Wenn du nicht weisst, was du tust gar nicht. Samba3 ist beta, d.h. es gibt mehrere Gründe, die dagegen sprechen, Samba3 in einer Produktivumgebung einzusetzen, ohne sich _intensiv_ damit auseinanderzusetzen.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## BlackEye

nun, ich hab nfs versucht zu nutzen, doch irgendwie kam ich dort mit den Rechten überhaupt nicht klar ...

ein bsp:

ich Exporte ein DIR auf meinem Server, wo im Nachhinein der Apache raus liest. Wenn ich mit dem Benutzer xy ein File dort über nfs anlege, sind die Rechte aber auf dem user xy, was Apache dann wieder nicht ausführen kann.

Außerdem kann ich mit samba die Erstellrechte für files und Ordner entsprechend anpassen wo ich bei nfs allerdings keine Option für gefunden habe.

vielleicht hab ich nfs auch nur einfach nicht gerafft, die Option will ich nicht ausschließen  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

Also Rechte "ummappen" sollte imho auch mit nfs gehen, ich meine da gäbs ne Option namens umask oder so.

Gruß Tobias

----------

